

Healthy habits are akin to fiscal responsibility - mojoe
http://situationundercontrol.com/blog/2013/09/23/healthy-habits-are-akin-to-fiscal-responsibility/

======
mojoe
I wrote this in response to the many exercise and diet posts I've been seeing
on HN lately. The TL;DR is: if you know how to accomplish some long-term
goals, I believe you can use the same techniques to accomplish your other
long-term goals.

